# Who are they



## BellRinger5984 (Dec 17, 2014)

Are these people pro or anti IS?


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2014)

Shuhada al Islam Brigade, they left the Free Syrian Army last year and joined the Southern Front. Both groups are anti Assad and have fought against IS.
At this moment in time though, Im not sure.

http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/sy^sf.html


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you. I've been trying to get my head wrapped around the whole middle east situation. It's very confusing to a person that isn't that familiar with how things work over there. So many conflicting groups I don't know who is fighting who half the time.


----------

